# Robot to help children with diabetes developed in Hertfordshire



## Northerner (Feb 27, 2016)

Short video (1' 34")

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-beds-bucks-herts-35670459

Not entirely sure about the 'medium and small' doses of insulin


----------



## Matt Cycle (Feb 27, 2016)

Nice idea but erm, just from that short clip I think it still needs a bit of work.


----------



## Robin (Feb 27, 2016)

It seemed to be having a bit of difficulty getting to its feet. As they've called it Robin, perhaps they've seen me trying to get out of bed in the morning.


----------



## Austin Mini (Feb 27, 2016)

What does it actually do? I am viewing it on my phone and its not very clear.


----------



## Matt Cycle (Feb 27, 2016)

Well I watched it on a big screen Austin and I'm still trying to work it out.   The robot is supposed to be a diabetic toddler and helps teach toddlers how to manage their condition.  It can show different blood sugar levels, taking insulin (presumably via a pump), when to eat etc.  I can imagine toddlers being engaged with the concept of it (a robot toy) rather than have an adult telling them things but from what it showed I'm not sure how effective it will be.


----------



## Northerner (Feb 27, 2016)

Matt Cycle said:


> Well I watched it on a big screen Austin and I'm still trying to work it out.   The robot is supposed to be a diabetic toddler and helps teach toddlers how to manage their condition.  It can show different blood sugar levels, taking insulin (presumably via a pump), when to eat etc.  I can imagine toddlers being engaged with the concept of it (a robot toy) rather than have an adult telling them things but from what it showed I'm not sure how effective it will be.


I think it has a way to go yet!


----------

